# Halloween Yahoo Groups!



## horrormasks (Dec 8, 2002)

I've found a site called Halloween Yahoo Groups, so if you would like to join this group, the choice is up to you.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/halloween


Masks, costumes, props, lights, foggers, life-size bodies and body parts, hanging bodies, corpses, decorations, and much more!


----------

